# Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop



## BenGun_ (12. Juni 2014)

*Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Hallo habe heute meine Bestellung bekommen und mußte feststellen, dass das Aussehen der gerändelten Anschlüße geändert wurden.
Nun passen diese nichtmehr zum Aussehen der Anschlüße die ich schon habe.
Beispiel siehe Bild. Am Schraubanschluß die alte Rändelung und die Überwurfmutter hat schon die Neue.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann man da machen?
Habe 3x gerade und 1x 45° gekauft.
Die Halterungen vom Phobya Balancer 250 silver nickel stimmen auch nicht mit dem Foto überein.
Beim Phobya Radiator 480 V2 sind 30 schwarze Schrauben dabei nicht wie im Text 16.
Hatte nun extra welche dazugekauft per ebay -.-"

Grüße Benni


----------



## Tommi1 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Wieso stimmen die Halter vom Phobya nicht mit dem Bild überein?

Ich hab einen 250er silver nickel vor nem Jahr gekauft = schwarze Halter.
Ein Kumpel hat sich letzte Woche einen bestellt (auch 250er silver nickel) = schwarze Halter.

Bei Ihm und bei mir sehen die auch von der Form her genauso aus, wie auf dem Bild.


Wegen dem Anschluss:
Wie wäre es, wenn Du einfach mal direkt an AT eine E-Mail schreibst und nachfragst.
Die sind sehr nett und helfen Dir sicher weiter.


----------



## BenGun_ (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Die Halter auf dem Bild sind so halbe und dabei sind komplette mit Verschluß.


----------



## Tommi1 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Ok...
Wie gesagt, bei mir war damals und bei meinem Kumpel waren die abgebildeten dabei.

Wie gesagt, AT einfach mal eine Mail schicken und Fragen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*



BenGun_ schrieb:


> Hallo habe heute meine Bestellung bekommen und mußte feststellen, dass das Aussehen der gerändelten Anschlüße geändert wurden.
> Nun passen diese nichtmehr zum Aussehen der Anschlüße die ich schon habe.
> Beispiel siehe Bild. Am Schraubanschluß die alte Rändelung und die Überwurfmutter hat schon die Neue.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo BenGun_, 
kannst du mir dazu einmal bitte deine Bestellnummer geben? ich gucke mir das gerne mal an. 
Grüße,
Aquahero


----------



## BenGun_ (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10224067[/FONT]*


----------



## BenGun_ (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

So da ja nun nichts weiter gesagt wurde, das Thema ist ab nächste Woche wieder aktuell.
Da kommt meine neue Grafikkarte und ich muß 2x 90° Anschlüße gegen 2x gerade tauschen.
Allerdings sind die neuen (habe schon ein paar nachbestellt) die groberen.
Müßte nun also ALLE Anschlüße tauschen damit es passt.

Die neuen Anschlüße haben auch die "Aussparung" für einen 13er Schlüssel nichtmehr.

Was tun?

Würde ja auf das hier umrüsten: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
damit wieder ein einheitliches Bild entsteht.
Was können wir da machen  ?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Hi BenGun,
oh mann, irgendwie ist mir wohl dein Thread hier vom Tisch gekommen, war total überrascht zu sehen, das ich nicht auf deine Anfrrage weiter geantwortet hatte. Tut mir leid. 
Jetzt ist der Fall bereits ein halbes Jahr alt und wie ich annehme, hast du dich mit den Anschlüssen abgefunden, da ich soweit keine Erinnerung mehr sehen kann. 

Aufgrund der langen vergangenen Zeit kann ich schwerlich eine komplette Rücknahme der Anschlüsse gewähren. 

Aber wir können uns gerne einmal per Email / Telefon zusammen setzen und die Frage nochmal besprechen. Meine Emailadresse lautet: a.klassen@aquatuning.de. Tel: 05205 99198-0. Frag nach Herrn Klassen.


----------



## BenGun_ (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Hab nun mehrfach angerufen, ging keiner ran.
Letzte Woche Freitag eine Email geschrieben, gestern eine Email geschrieben, keine Reaktion.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany diese Teile würde ich nehmen um dann alle Anschlüße einheitlich zu haben.
Ein paar Prozent Rabatt als "Entschädigung" wären für mich ok.

Nächste Woche Dienstag kommt endlich meine Ersatzgrafikkarte und bis dahin wollte ich alles hier haben.
Das wird nun bestimmt nichts mehr.
Eine Reaktion auf eine Email innerhalb von 4 Werktagen könnte man doch erwarten.


----------



## miggu25 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Was für ein seriöser Laden das wohl ist


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*



BenGun_ schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Dienstag kommt endlich meine Ersatzgrafikkarte und bis dahin wollte ich alles hier haben.
> Das wird nun bestimmt nichts mehr.



Verzeihung, wenn ich mich einmische, aber Aquatuning bearbeitet die Aufträge sehr schnell (wirst du sicher schon selbst gemerkt haben bei deinen bisherigen Bestellungen), bei mir dauerten die Lieferungen außerhalb irgendwelcher Feiertagswochen 2 Tage nach Zahlung. Die letzte Lieferung wurde wegen des Jahreswechsels etwas langsamer bearbeitet, was für mich total ok ist 

An deiner Stelle würde ich nun bestellen und zahlen und dann bei Herrn Klassen um eine Rückerstattung von ein paar % des Kaufpreises bitten. Falls das nicht gehen sollte, sollen sie dir für die nächste Bestellung einfach einen Rabattcode zuschicken.

Und, auch wenn du grade niemanden bei AT erreichst, finde ich es äußerst frech von miggu25, einen solchen Beitrag zu posten... zumal er mit der Sache nichts zu tun hat und - wie aus seinem Beitrag ersichtlich wird - auch nichts mit Aquatuning. Sollte sich schämen. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BenGun_ (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Ist wohl wahr. Habe ich nun auch nichts von Karte kommt nun morgen laut Amazon.
Das Thema hier ist ja nun schon Monate offen und nicht richtig bearbeitet.
Letzte Woche Freitag hätte ich ja theoretisch schon bestellen können.


----------



## BenGun_ (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

So und schon hat Aquatuning wieder ein zwei Tage zeit sich zu melden.
Die Ersatzgrafikkarte war auch schon gebraucht und defekt.
Das heißt ich habe eine neue bestellt, eine defekte gebrauchte bekommen und als Ersatz dafür wieder eine gebrauchte.
Witzig -.-"


----------



## BenGun_ (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

UP damit es nicht nach so langer Zeit in Vergessenheit gerät


----------



## BenGun_ (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

So und auch die dritte Karte war gebraucht sogar mit übelsten Lötspuren auf der Rückseite. 
Ich weiß gerade nicht was mich mehr nervt, das ich ständig defekte Grafikkarten bzw. gebrauchte bekomme oder das sich auf Emails,  Anrufe und hier einfach niemand meldet.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Hallo, 
ich habe eben ein Unschlagbares Angebot als Entschädigung für die lange Bearbeitungszeit erstellt und per Email zugeschickt. Auch hier nochmal: Sorry für die verspätete Antwort! Ist i.d.R. nicht mein Standart!!!
Gruß, 
Aquahero


----------



## BenGun_ (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anschlüße geändert und nicht aktuelle Fotos im Shop*

Super, klingt gut nehme ich.


----------

